# Welcome all new and old!



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Most of the old BB members have found their way to a new home. If you know someone missing please try to find them or let us know.

  Since we lost a few post from the start up I thought I start a new line for glad you all made it.

To all the old and new members welcome!

While looking over the members list I have noticed a number of new members have not filled in what they do, inspector etc. Hobbies etc. We want to get to know ya! Also, I know a lot just like to read, but please fell free to post. We all thrive on question and have never seen anyone be made a fool for asking a question. We are here to help each other. It may seem like a pool of sharks, but its not. For those of the old guard its been two weeks and no fights! :roll:  What's wrong!   

Should I start a thread on stairways to attics? :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

"Should I start a thread on stairways to attics?"

That'll bring em out............  :lol:


----------



## peach (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

..or the stairway to heaven?


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

I don't want any fights. I enjoy reading the posts of the professionals who subscribe to this forum. We treat the codes and their interpretation as a business - not as a sport. You can leave the drama for your momma.

It would be nice to track down Stuccoman and allow him to have his own jokes forum. In these times I think we all can use much more laughter.


----------



## peesncues (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

"It would be nice to track down Stuccoman and allow him to have his own jokes forum. In these times I think we all can use much more laughter."

Now THAT is a great suggestion!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Carl/ stuccoman is a member check the list! He is always free to post!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Thanks for the 'Welcome'.... in Great Falls Montana.

RJJ, thanks for the invites and the welcome.   Sorry, but I've been too busy with my new job in Great Falls, Montana.  With moving and all, I haven't been able to even read the posts on this board, let alone post anything.  (Things are going very well here, and I am absolutely enjoying this new location and the people.   I thank God every day for His leading me here.)

Terre Gift, CBO

Great Falls, MT.

tgift@greatfallsmt.net


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Terrre - great to hear you're doing well.  When you get more settled, I look forward to seeing your participation on this site.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Well settle in Terre! we will be here and Great Falls is a wonderful place. Just north are some fine mountains and killer lake trout. Been a while since I wet a line in Glacier!


----------



## kilitact (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Hey, I enjoy reading all of the post, even from those who read and whine  :lol: . IG, congrads, hope you have fround your niched. now where is riff or is it raff


----------



## jim baird (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

"...Most of the old BB members..."

Come on rjj,

The old board had 14K members, and this one <300.

What, in your book, does "most" mean?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Jim: Fair question! "Most" is in reference to the regular posters. The base of the the old BB was less then a 100. Even on this BB many have joined but have not placed a post. The old board ran for a number of years so the number had grown. some people came with a single question and never returned. Again they are added to the total. Still a number just read and never post. I follow the old BB off and on for quite a while till I decided to post.

Hope that answers your question on "Most." :roll:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

I agree that "most" of the regular posters have made the move, I joined the other BB in 2000, but seldom posted until the last couple years.


----------



## JBI (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

Raff is in the house! Or is that Riff? Who loves ya' Kil?   

RJJ - Attic stairs? After all the carping about the length of that thread? You DO realize that if you subtracted out the posts that only complained how long it was, the thread would have barely cracked 400 (if that many), don't you? But, if anyone is crazy enough to go there...

As far as old vs new board, yeah most of the 'regular posters' seem to have made it. Of those 14K members, how many were double (or triple) listings under different names? I think I had previously signed up three or four years ago with a different username and never went back.

 And yes, too many 'one-shot' members that joined, asked their one question and faded into the mist of obscurity.

I did try calling Paul Clarke, but he is no longer employed at the same place I had a number for. I will try to track him down, but haven't much to go by. Did he actually LIVE in Sioux Falls (or South Dakota for that matter)?

Personally, I'm just glad to have a place that feels like HOME!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: Welcome all new and old!

John: At some point Paul will tune in and see we have all left and will find his way to the new home.

As for the stairway issue it served its purpose. You and kil have bonded and who knows someday you two might write a code change. There are many things yet to debate and new codes on the horizon.


----------

